# Free Pictures for Non-Profit Use



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've gathered together some photographs I've taken which I don't mind anybody taking for non-profit use (academia, online mouse variety guides, etc). I'll be taking a lot more pictures and adding them to this page, but for now here is about 30 pictures:

http://www.blackthornmice.co.uk/gallery-free.html

Please credit Blackthorn Stud if you use any 

Edited to add: if anyone else has any photographs they'd like to share for non-profit use, please feel free to add them to this thread!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What a great thread, and very generous of you, SarahY! Being able to show pics of such stunning show mice (with credits of course) will give people a better idea of the appeal of mouse breeding.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww, thanks Mojomouse!


----------

